# Sample Modeling Brass tutorial with kontakt stock FX



## leon chevalier (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Musicians helping musicians : my turn!  

This is my small contribution to this lovely forum. I've already posted almost the same tutorial, but it was a bit messy and some tips were missing. so I've redone it and split it in two short and straightforward videos.

Everything is done with kontakt stock FX so no extra cost involve ! 

It's the kind of video I would have loved to find when I've started with dry instruments.





Hope that helps some !

Leon


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 7, 2018)

Ps: And if there is any questions feel free to ask !


----------



## Janos McKennitt (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Some nice ideas and settings I didn't thought about! Good to know!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 17, 2018)

Janos McKennitt said:


> Thanks for sharing. Some nice ideas and settings I didn't thought about! Good to know!


Thanks !


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 17, 2018)

sounds good Leon!


----------



## M0rdechai (Jul 17, 2018)

this is exactly what I was thinking of trying, but I had no clue how to do it. thx!

I was wandering: is there an FX plugin that can do this?


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 17, 2018)

reddognoyz said:


> sounds good Leon!


Thanks !


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 17, 2018)

M0rdechai said:


> this is exactly what I was thinking of trying, but I had no clue how to do it. thx!
> 
> I was wandering: is there an FX plugin that can do this?


What is done in the kontakt Instruments is specific to sample modeling but what is done in the buses can be replaced by any external fx.
Currently I use neutron for eq, reverberate for the convo reverb and eareverb for the algo reverb

Edit : To be more specific, reverberate using the IR called chamber and eareverb using the auditorium algo.


----------



## Ifness (Jul 17, 2018)

I really appreciate this Leon! Extremely helpful for someone like myself who's not very knowledgeable about how to use reverbs, pre-delays, etc. I have various Sample Modeling brass instruments and have struggled to get them to sound as well as I know they're capable of. Thanks a lot!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 17, 2018)

Ifness said:


> I really appreciate this Leon! Extremely helpful for someone like myself who's not very knowledgeable about how to use reverbs, pre-delays, etc. I have various Sample Modeling brass instruments and have struggled to get them to sound as well as I know they're capable of. Thanks a lot!


Great ! I've put a lot of time in those videos, I'm so glad they are finally helpful


----------



## artomatic (Aug 1, 2018)

Great tips, Leon. Thanks!


----------



## Garry (Aug 1, 2018)

Incredibly helpful - thank you


----------



## pipedr (Aug 4, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Musicians helping musicians : my turn!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorials. 

For making a trumpet ensemble, are your adjustments needed when using the Unison patches? (They are supposed to have alterations in them to avoid phasing)

Would you always change tunings and such when doubling different instruments? (I noticed you do that with piccolo trumpet and trumpet, even though these are presumably different instruments.)


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello @pipedr and thanks for watching.



pipedr said:


> For making a trumpet ensemble, are your adjustments needed when using the Unison patches? (They are supposed to have alterations in them to avoid phasing)


As I'm not sure of what the ensemble patches exactly do (do they add delay and how much? do they add detune and how much? and so on...) I prefer to use the standard patches. So I'm sure I will not over do or undo something that they do by algorithm. As long as it sound good to me, I'm happy !

So can't really answer your question, sorry. To be honest I never noticed a difference between the ensemble patches and the standard ones. (I'm not saying there is no differences)



pipedr said:


> Would you always change tunings and such when doubling different instruments? (I noticed you do that with piccolo trumpet and trumpet, even though these are presumably different instruments.)


In this case, with the piccolo trumpet, yes. Because the sound is very close to the trumpet and my goal is to obtain a "choral effect" sound.

But I would not do that for a group of four different instruments, like a pop horn section, where it would be more noticeable that an instrument with a distinguish sound is always out of tune


----------

